# PubMed- Use of the Short-Form McGill Pain Questionnaire as a Diagnostic Tool in Women with Chronic Pelvic Pain.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Use of the Short-Form McGill Pain Questionnaire as a Diagnostic Tool in Women with Chronic Pelvic Pain.*

J Minim Invasive Gynecol. 2011 Mar-Apr;18(2):211-7

Authors: Droz J, Howard FM

To estimate the usefulness of the Short-Form McGill Pain Questionnaire (MPQ) pain descriptors in the diagnostic evaluation of chronic pelvic pain.

PMID: 21354067 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

